# Mexico making effort to NOT take its citizens back from USA



## ColonelAngus

Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.

Hmmmm....

Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?

News from The Associated Press

MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.


----------



## BrokeLoser

ColonelAngus said:


> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.



That's so weird!
I thought we were sending the pillars of communities home...you know, real positive contributors...haha


----------



## LeftofLeft

Of course they aren't. Mexico needs US to take care of their poor and criminals. Perhaps we should outright annex Mexico and retain Mexico's southern border policy.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.

Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.   

Why do Mexicans love Mexico?


----------



## Mac1958

The effort they should be undertaking is making their country a place from which their own people are no longer desperate to escape.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?



To summarize: Low iQ
Poor ability to reason
No moral compass 
No core values
Poor leadership in family
Etc, etc


----------



## saveliberty

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?



Climate?  They feel taller?  Drug lords are holding family members hostage?


----------



## ColonelAngus

It's racist as shit for the USA to use Mexicans as slaves.

Anyone who doesn't support returning Mexican citizens to their homeland are supporters of SLAVERY.

Rich elitists would rather Mexicans earn slave wages while picking their fruit than be reunited with their nation of birth.

Snowflakes don't care about the quality of life of Mexicans, they just want the votes.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?


lol yea sure you have.....thousands.....lol.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea sure you have.....thousands.....lol.....
Click to expand...

This is prime Mexico north.  I know more Mexicans than the minority white people.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea sure you have.....thousands.....lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is prime Mexico north.  I know more Mexicans than the minority white people.
Click to expand...

to know people you have to actually talk to them,and i dont mean just saying hi when you see them....and as bigoted as you come off with the shit you say around here,i dont believe you have known "thousands".....just like no one in the pot threads believe you have ever known any people who just smoke pot ....i dont believe you have ever sat around talking to a Mexican....your posts dont give that impression at all....


----------



## BrokeLoser

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea sure you have.....thousands.....lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is prime Mexico north.  I know more Mexicans than the minority white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to know people you have to actually talk to them,and i dont mean just saying hi when you see them....and as bigoted as you come off with the shit you say around here,i dont believe you have known "thousands".....just like no one in the pot threads believe you have ever known any people who just smoke pot ....i dont believe you have ever sat around talking to a Mexican....your posts dont give that impression at all....
Click to expand...


Splitting hairs here.
Let's cut to the chase. What's your thoughts? Do you believe Mexicans here pledge their allegiance to the United States or more so to their native country of Mexico? 
For the record; the only other countries flag I ever see here in the melting pot of SoCal is the flag of Mexico.


----------



## Timmy

Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.

If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Timmy said:


> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?



I wouldn't be at all surprised if Mexico has millions of their own undocumented. Third world shit down there.


----------



## miketx

Timmy said:


> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?


Who cares?


----------



## Timmy

BrokeLoser said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if Mexico has millions of their own undocumented. Third world shit down there.
Click to expand...


Lots of central and South American cut thru Mexico .

Ironically, we'd be better off spending money securing Mexicos southern border !  It's a lot smaller and would be a fraction of the cost of a us wall.


----------



## Clementine

ColonelAngus said:


> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.





For them, $50 million is a drop in the bucket compared to the billions sent back to Mexico by illegal aliens in the U.S.     Mexico doesn't want them back because they are more valuable to them when they are here working illegally.    

I suspect they also benefit from the drug cartels.    Witnesses over the years have seen the Mexican military assisting cartels.  

They are corrupt and do nothing for their citizens.    They see America as a doormat that exists for them to take advantage of in every way possible.

Of course, they will fight to keep people here.    And liberal judges will ignore the law and judge based on their feelings about the issue.

There is no legal argument for entering a country illegally and being allowed to stay.   Those who overstayed their visas are also in violation of the law.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Parachute them in....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

SuperDemocrat said:


> Parachute them in....


Without the parachute.


----------



## Timmy

miketx said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
Click to expand...


Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Mexico's biggest export is its people.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Timmy said:


> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?





Timmy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if Mexico has millions of their own undocumented. Third world shit down there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of central and South American cut thru Mexico .
> 
> Ironically, we'd be better off spending money securing Mexicos southern border !  It's a lot smaller and would be a fraction of the cost of a us wall.
Click to expand...




Timmy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
Click to expand...


I doubt that issue is big enough to worry about. I'd guess that 1 in 1,000 are from somewhere other than Mexico. They used Mexico as their gateway. Let Mexico sort it out down there, make it their problem.


----------



## miketx

Timmy just likes to pretend that we can't enforce our laws.


----------



## Anathema

Very simple fix that helps everyone.....

Execute these illegal fuckers. We get rid of them and Mexico doesn't have to take them back.


----------



## Rob37

If we started shipping off our degenerates the left would be screaming bloody murder, the ACLU's collective head would explode, and the fucking UN would condemn us.  But when Mexico and Cuba do it, then we are expected to take in these fuckers and take care of them.


----------



## Clementine

Timmy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
Click to expand...




If they are here on visa and overstayed, we know where to send them.

If they sneaked in, they can leave the way they came, likely through the southern border, and it's up to them to get back home.     Mexico might want to come up with a plan to relocate people.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Rob37 said:


> If we started shipping off our degenerates the left would be screaming bloody murder, the ACLU's collective head would explode, and the fucking UN would condemn us.  But when Mexico and Cuba do it, then we are expected to take in these fuckers and take care of them.



But, but, but....we're America, we have lots of rich people, we're suppose to fund the worlds poor and desperate.
We're suppose to be "TOLERANT" and kiss the worlds ass while they steal from us and shit in our face.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea sure you have.....thousands.....lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is prime Mexico north.  I know more Mexicans than the minority white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to know people you have to actually talk to them,and i dont mean just saying hi when you see them....and as bigoted as you come off with the shit you say around here,i dont believe you have known "thousands".....just like no one in the pot threads believe you have ever known any people who just smoke pot ....i dont believe you have ever sat around talking to a Mexican....your posts dont give that impression at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Splitting hairs here.
> Let's cut to the chase. What's your thoughts? Do you believe Mexicans here pledge their allegiance to the United States or more so to their native country of Mexico?
> For the record; the only other countries flag I ever see here in the melting pot of SoCal is the flag of Mexico.
Click to expand...

i would not have answered that way to anyone else,tipsies posts that she has done about Mexicans tell me she does not care for them,so to say she KNOWS any is bullshit.....and as for your question,it depends on the Mexican.....i worked in the PO with 3-4 who were not born here but yet did 2-3 tours in Iraq,if those ones did not want to be here i dont think they would have signed up.....and yes there are many who dont feel they need to show anything towards this country because they are led to believe they are still in Mexico....


----------



## jasonnfree

BrokeLoser said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Low iQ
> Poor ability to reason
> No moral compass
> No core values
> Poor leadership in family
> Etc, etc
Click to expand...


You and I live in the same locale and have totally different opinions of Mexicans living here.  I think that  most are decent and hard working people, and most are Catholic or Christian, both  the legal and illegal.  Love for the native country is natural for all peoples, yet   Mexicans still join our military and police forces and fight for this country when necessary.  I'm not condoning illegal immigration, but I  imagine I would maybe do the same thing being in their situation, and don't consider them real criminals.   Nafta greatly increased illegal immigration to this country you know.   Our big agriculture companies flooded Mexico with agriculture products subsidized by our government (welfare for the wealthy)  and their farmers couldn't be competitive any more so they headed northward (El Norte).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Timmy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.


----------



## Timmy

Clementine said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are here on visa and overstayed, we know where to send them.
> 
> If they sneaked in, they can leave the way they came, likely through the southern border, and it's up to them to get back home.     Mexico might want to come up with a plan to relocate people.
Click to expand...


How so?  Catapult them over the rio grande?

Do you imbeciles every think of the practical logistics of your inane ideas ?


----------



## jasonnfree

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
Click to expand...


Not arguing that point except - what if Mexico gets really tacky and says they won't accept the born in America offspring of the deported illegals  parents?


----------



## Timmy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
Click to expand...


Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

jasonnfree said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Low iQ
> Poor ability to reason
> No moral compass
> No core values
> Poor leadership in family
> Etc, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I live in the same locale and have totally different opinions of Mexicans living here.  I think that  most are decent and hard working people, and most are Catholic or Christian, both  the legal and illegal.  Love for the native country is natural for all peoples, yet   Mexicans still join our military and police forces and fight for this country when necessary.  I'm not condoning illegal immigration, but I  imagine I would maybe do the same thing being in their situation, and don't consider them real criminals.   Nafta greatly increased illegal immigration to this country you know.   Our big agriculture companies flooded Mexico with agriculture products subsidized by our government (welfare for the wealthy)  and their farmers couldn't be competitive any more so they headed northward (El Norte).
Click to expand...

I love the Mexican people and have no problem with them living in the USA provided they are here legally.  Others have come here from Mexico through the process of applying for citizenship and it isn't fair to those who came here and did things the right way.  '

Imagine you were in a long line waiting to enter Disneyland with your family.  A busload of people pull up and cut in line in front of you and your family.  Then another busload arrives and those people all cut in front of you.   Then you complain to a Disney employee and he says there is nothing they can do about it, they broke the fence down and buses will continue to arrive with people cutting in front of you and your family?  Do you feel that is fair?   Would you be upset?  That is how legal immigrants living in the USA feel.  Feel free to ask one of them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

jasonnfree said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing that point except - what if Mexico gets really tacky and says they won't accept the born in America offspring of the deported illegals  parents?
Click to expand...

They stay in America and their parents go home and apply for citizenship into the United States.  Now the parents send money to America for their children instead of spending the money they earn in Mexico in Mexico.  How long do you think that tackiness will last?  Not too long, I assure you.  Above all, the Mexican people are family oriented.  More so than Americans.  Strongly doubt Mexico would ever try such a thing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SuperDemocrat said:


> Parachute them in....



   Agreed......
These should work just fine.


----------



## miketx

Timmy said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are here on visa and overstayed, we know where to send them.
> 
> If they sneaked in, they can leave the way they came, likely through the southern border, and it's up to them to get back home.     Mexico might want to come up with a plan to relocate people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Catapult them over the rio grande?
> 
> Do you imbeciles every think of the practical logistics of your inane ideas ?
Click to expand...

YOu pay for them and house them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Timmy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
Click to expand...

Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Timmy

miketx said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are here on visa and overstayed, we know where to send them.
> 
> If they sneaked in, they can leave the way they came, likely through the southern border, and it's up to them to get back home.     Mexico might want to come up with a plan to relocate people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Catapult them over the rio grande?
> 
> Do you imbeciles every think of the practical logistics of your inane ideas ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu pay for them and house them.
Click to expand...


God you are stupid .

I AM NOT FOR OPEN BORDERS ANS FORGIVING ALL ILLEGALS !

I also live in the real world .  We only  have so much immigration enforcement resources .  Let's use them wisely .   Better to catch the illegal gang banger instead of the dreamer kid who came here as a child.


----------



## Clementine

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.
Click to expand...



Most came in through Mexico.    I bet Mexican authorities assist them.   They allow them into the country long enough for them to get to our border.    That means they go back to Mexico and let them deal with the problem that they helped create.

The quickest way to get people to leave on their own is to stop any benefits for illegals.   No citizenship for anchor babies and make that retroactive.    Take away the reasons they sneak in and they'll stop coming and those here will self-deport.


----------



## mudwhistle

ColonelAngus said:


> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.


Stealing from America is 30% of the Mexican GDP.


----------



## mudwhistle

Timmy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are here on visa and overstayed, we know where to send them.
> 
> If they sneaked in, they can leave the way they came, likely through the southern border, and it's up to them to get back home.     Mexico might want to come up with a plan to relocate people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Catapult them over the rio grande?
> 
> Do you imbeciles every think of the practical logistics of your inane ideas ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu pay for them and house them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God you are stupid .
> 
> I AM NOT FOR OPEN BORDERS ANS FORGIVING ALL ILLEGALS !
> 
> I also live in the real world .  We only  have so much immigration enforcement resources .  Let's use them wisely .   Better to catch the illegal gang banger instead of the dreamer kid who came here as a child.
Click to expand...

I think that's already underway, but you on the left are protesting those actions.
I think that what we should do instead is make it impossible for them to get work here if they're illegal and they'll leave on their own.


----------



## BrokeLoser

jasonnfree said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Low iQ
> Poor ability to reason
> No moral compass
> No core values
> Poor leadership in family
> Etc, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I live in the same locale and have totally different opinions of Mexicans living here.  I think that  most are decent and hard working people, and most are Catholic or Christian, both  the legal and illegal.  Love for the native country is natural for all peoples, yet   Mexicans still join our military and police forces and fight for this country when necessary.  I'm not condoning illegal immigration, but I  imagine I would maybe do the same thing being in their situation, and don't consider them real criminals.   Nafta greatly increased illegal immigration to this country you know.   Our big agriculture companies flooded Mexico with agriculture products subsidized by our government (welfare for the wealthy)  and their farmers couldn't be competitive any more so they headed northward (El Norte).
Click to expand...


I'd say you've been extremely lucky to only encounter the "good ones" or your perception of things may be a bit skewed.
Their low iQ, ignorance to the U.S. system and language barrier prevents them from ever working a job outside of an entry level wage. 2 in 10 are incarcerated and nearly 4 in 10 ride the backs of taxpayers via welfare. Intuitively stereotyping here; they literally trash every community they inhabit, they are horrible parents, households lack legitimate leadership and the cycle continues.
Like I said, somehow you've been lucky or you've turned a blind eye.


----------



## Timmy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.
Click to expand...


Mexico still has to take them back!  Theycanbe dicks about it and say." Mr x is not Mexican .  He can't come in".


----------



## ColonelAngus

Clementine said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For them, $50 million is a drop in the bucket compared to the billions sent back to Mexico by illegal aliens in the U.S.     Mexico doesn't want them back because they are more valuable to them when they are here working illegally.
> 
> I suspect they also benefit from the drug cartels.    Witnesses over the years have seen the Mexican military assisting cartels.
> 
> They are corrupt and do nothing for their citizens.    They see America as a doormat that exists for them to take advantage of in every way possible.
> 
> Of course, they will fight to keep people here.    And liberal judges will ignore the law and judge based on their feelings about the issue.
> 
> There is no legal argument for entering a country illegally and being allowed to stay.   Those who overstayed their visas are also in violation of the law.
Click to expand...


Snowflakes use Mexicans like our Forefathers used Africans.  Racists.


----------



## Clementine

Timmy said:


> Mexico still has to take them back!  Theycanbe dicks about it and say." Mr x is not Mexican .  He can't come in".




And the left has yet to bash Mexico as being bigoted for their incredibly strict immigration laws that they enforce.    They don't even care about their own, let alone others that they helped sneak into our borders.    They knowingly allow people from other countries to enter Mexico because they know they are passing through to the U.S. border.     They need to help solve the problem that they helped create.    They are dicks, especially in the way they want their poor and their criminals to come to our country and take advantage of us.    They rely on the billions sent back to Mexico by illegal aliens who work here, usually under fake or stolen identities.     I don't give a shit what they say.    Time to make them get their shit together and fix their country.


----------



## ColonelAngus

It's 3am for illegal alien criminals in America.  You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here.


----------



## Dschrute3

Mexico has always had incredibly corrupt Governments. It's refused to take care of its People for centuries. If the Gringos are dumb enough to take in all the poor and criminals, than so be it. That's how corrupt Mexico Governments have approached it. 

Maybe Gringos should stop being so dumb? Maybe they should secure the border and end Illegal Immigration? What do ya think? Just a thought anyway.


----------



## Yarddog

ColonelAngus said:


> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.




Of course they don't want them back, their sending money back to Mexico. The Government would be fools to want them back.  Their economy would probably collapse when people couldnt go shopping anymore. And the sad thing is,  this is also a crutch for them to get by on, without really fixing things in their home country.


----------



## Votto

ColonelAngus said:


> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.



All I know is, Latinos across America are living in fear every day thanks to Trump's deportation policies.

In fact, I'm most fearful for my Latino mother-in-law that lives at 3923 5th Street LA 30094, blue house on the corner, she gets off at 6 P.M.


----------



## Yarddog

Dschrute3 said:


> Mexico has always had incredibly corrupt Governments. It's refused to take care of its People for centuries. If the Gringos are dumb enough to take in all the poor and criminals, than so be it. That's how corrupt Mexico Governments have approached it.
> 
> Maybe Gringos should stop being so dumb? Maybe they should secure the border and end Illegal Immigration? What do ya think? Just a thought anyway.




A Caballero had a dog and ... gringo was his name-O......

Oh wait a minute,   wrong dog!


----------



## Dschrute3

Yarddog said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they don't want them back, their sending money back to Mexico. The Government would be fools to want them back.  Their economy would probably collapse when people couldnt go shopping anymore. And the sad thing is,  this is also a crutch for them to get by on, without really fixing things in their home country.
Click to expand...


Yeah, why would they want their criminals back? The Gringos were dumb enough to allow them in. It's their problem now. Common sense, no?


----------



## danielpalos

ColonelAngus said:


> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.


Just the party of increased litigation, claiming to be for capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?


Because, dear; Capitalism is Wonderful when you have enough capital and a favorable exchange rate.


----------



## CowboyTed

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem wh Trump pissing off Mexico .  Mexico then doesn't want to do us any favors.
> 
> If you catch someone who's undocumented,  how do you prove their from Mexico without mexicos help?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.
Click to expand...


Good luck with that and a Judge.... Need actual proof... Some of these people have not been in there original country since childhood...


----------



## jasonnfree

Book of Jeremiah said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Low iQ
> Poor ability to reason
> No moral compass
> No core values
> Poor leadership in family
> Etc, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I live in the same locale and have totally different opinions of Mexicans living here.  I think that  most are decent and hard working people, and most are Catholic or Christian, both  the legal and illegal.  Love for the native country is natural for all peoples, yet   Mexicans still join our military and police forces and fight for this country when necessary.  I'm not condoning illegal immigration, but I  imagine I would maybe do the same thing being in their situation, and don't consider them real criminals.   Nafta greatly increased illegal immigration to this country you know.   Our big agriculture companies flooded Mexico with agriculture products subsidized by our government (welfare for the wealthy)  and their farmers couldn't be competitive any more so they headed northward (El Norte).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Mexican people and have no problem with them living in the USA provided they are here legally.  Others have come here from Mexico through the process of applying for citizenship and it isn't fair to those who came here and did things the right way.  '
> 
> Imagine you were in a long line waiting to enter Disneyland with your family.  A busload of people pull up and cut in line in front of you and your family.  Then another busload arrives and those people all cut in front of you.   Then you complain to a Disney employee and he says there is nothing they can do about it, they broke the fence down and buses will continue to arrive with people cutting in front of you and your family?  Do you feel that is fair?   Would you be upset?  That is how legal immigrants living in the USA feel.  Feel free to ask one of them.
Click to expand...


Anybody wants to deprive me of disneyland,  make my day.   I live not far from there, been about 3 times including the first few weeks of it's opening in the '50s.   The most boringest place on earth.  I get your sentiment though and agree with it.  I'm just  saying that desperate people will do desperate things, and if a thousand people sneak into this country from Mexico this month, this  doesn't send a signal to our government to say "oh oh,  we have a thousand more illegals this month, so we have to deprive a thousand people waiting in line from coming here".   It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

jasonnfree said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Low iQ
> Poor ability to reason
> No moral compass
> No core values
> Poor leadership in family
> Etc, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I live in the same locale and have totally different opinions of Mexicans living here.  I think that  most are decent and hard working people, and most are Catholic or Christian, both  the legal and illegal.  Love for the native country is natural for all peoples, yet   Mexicans still join our military and police forces and fight for this country when necessary.  I'm not condoning illegal immigration, but I  imagine I would maybe do the same thing being in their situation, and don't consider them real criminals.   Nafta greatly increased illegal immigration to this country you know.   Our big agriculture companies flooded Mexico with agriculture products subsidized by our government (welfare for the wealthy)  and their farmers couldn't be competitive any more so they headed northward (El Norte).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Mexican people and have no problem with them living in the USA provided they are here legally.  Others have come here from Mexico through the process of applying for citizenship and it isn't fair to those who came here and did things the right way.  '
> 
> Imagine you were in a long line waiting to enter Disneyland with your family.  A busload of people pull up and cut in line in front of you and your family.  Then another busload arrives and those people all cut in front of you.   Then you complain to a Disney employee and he says there is nothing they can do about it, they broke the fence down and buses will continue to arrive with people cutting in front of you and your family?  Do you feel that is fair?   Would you be upset?  That is how legal immigrants living in the USA feel.  Feel free to ask one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody wants to deprive me of disneyland,  make my day.   I live not far from there, been about 3 times including the first few weeks of it's opening in the '50s.   The most boringest place on earth.  I get your sentiment though and agree with it.  I'm just  saying that desperate people will do desperate things, and if a thousand people sneak into this country from Mexico this month, this  doesn't send a signal to our government to say "oh oh,  we have a thousand more illegals this month, so we have to deprive a thousand people waiting in line from coming here".   It doesn't work that way.
Click to expand...

Actually it does because there are people applying to come here from all over the world, Jason.  No one gets to jump the fence or cut in line.  That isn't how it works. I do feel a great deal of sympathy for the Mexican people who are in fear for their lives due to Cartel wars and lawlessness but it is going to require them standing their ground and praying for their own country, running for office there, being vigilant in their work there to turn things around.    Vote the corruption out of office and keep it out.  We did it here which is how President Trump won.  The people didn't want the Clinton Crime Family running this country.  They were ready to turn it around.  Still there is going to be a battle up ahead because evil doesn't release its grip that easily.  Which is why people have to pray for their countries.  

I could have left here in the midst of Obama's rule of lawlessness for 8 years but I chose to stay and keep praying for it because this is my country.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ColonelAngus said:


> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; *it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation*, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.



Well then! I suppose we should give them $50 million less next year!

How much money does the U.S. give to Mexico?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Clementine said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most came in through Mexico.    I bet Mexican authorities assist them.   They allow them into the country long enough for them to get to our border.    That means they go back to Mexico and let them deal with the problem that they helped create.
> 
> The quickest way to get people to leave on their own is to stop any benefits for illegals.   No citizenship for anchor babies and make that retroactive.    Take away the reasons they sneak in and they'll stop coming and those here will self-deport.
Click to expand...

If a law were passed fining any company who hires illegal aliens 1 million dollars for every illegal employee they are caught working, you'll see how fast the benefits disappear.  The reason the companies / businesses of America hire illegal aliens is that it is cost effective.  When they have to pay out 1 million dollars per illegal hire? The door will be closed for good. 

To ensure this, American families who seek to hire illegals for their childcare, lawn care, drywall installs/ home improvements should be fined 100,000 dollars the first time and then it goes up.   If they don't have it the govt puts a lien against their home.  Again, you will see that the work opportunity will be shut down and those who are here illegally will soon be leaving of their own accord. 

As Jasonfree said, Desperate people do desperate things.  It's time our govt. got desperately serious about stopping illegal immigration.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares ?! Ins !  How do you deport them if you don't know where to send them.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most came in through Mexico.    I bet Mexican authorities assist them.   They allow them into the country long enough for them to get to our border.    That means they go back to Mexico and let them deal with the problem that they helped create.
> 
> The quickest way to get people to leave on their own is to stop any benefits for illegals.   No citizenship for anchor babies and make that retroactive.    Take away the reasons they sneak in and they'll stop coming and those here will self-deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a law were passed fining any company who hires illegal aliens 1 million dollars for every illegal employee they are caught working, you'll see how fast the benefits disappear.  The reason the companies / businesses of America hire illegal aliens is that it is cost effective.  When they have to pay out 1 million dollars per illegal hire? The door will be closed for good.
> 
> *To ensure this, American families who seek to hire illegals for their childcare, lawn care, drywall installs/ home improvements should be fined 100,000 dollars the first time and then it goes up.*   If they don't have it the govt puts a lien against their home.  Again, you will see that the work opportunity will be shut down and those who are here illegally will soon be leaving of their own accord.
> 
> As Jasonfree said, Desperate people do desperate things.  It's time our govt. got desperately serious about stopping illegal immigration.
Click to expand...


That's a bit excessive, don't you think? $5K would be enough. The government already takes enough people's homes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Marion Morrison said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most came in through Mexico.    I bet Mexican authorities assist them.   They allow them into the country long enough for them to get to our border.    That means they go back to Mexico and let them deal with the problem that they helped create.
> 
> The quickest way to get people to leave on their own is to stop any benefits for illegals.   No citizenship for anchor babies and make that retroactive.    Take away the reasons they sneak in and they'll stop coming and those here will self-deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a law were passed fining any company who hires illegal aliens 1 million dollars for every illegal employee they are caught working, you'll see how fast the benefits disappear.  The reason the companies / businesses of America hire illegal aliens is that it is cost effective.  When they have to pay out 1 million dollars per illegal hire? The door will be closed for good.
> 
> *To ensure this, American families who seek to hire illegals for their childcare, lawn care, drywall installs/ home improvements should be fined 100,000 dollars the first time and then it goes up.*   If they don't have it the govt puts a lien against their home.  Again, you will see that the work opportunity will be shut down and those who are here illegally will soon be leaving of their own accord.
> 
> As Jasonfree said, Desperate people do desperate things.  It's time our govt. got desperately serious about stopping illegal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit excessive, don't you think? $5K would be enough. The government already takes enough people's homes.
Click to expand...

You're right.  5k ought to be enough to wake them up enough not to do it.  Thank you, Marion. If the penalty costs more than the money they save from hiring illegals, they won't hire them anymore.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Should the USA refuse to take back its citizens living overseas, like Mexico is doing with its citizens?


----------



## danielpalos

jasonnfree said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a great many Mexicans over the decades in southern California,  it's been probably thousands of Mexicans.   To the last, they have a love of country and patriotism toward Mexico that is as fierce as any.
> 
> Mexico has done nothing for them, gives them nothing, offers no future and an uncertain present.  Mexico wants her people gone as much as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> Why do Mexicans love Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Low iQ
> Poor ability to reason
> No moral compass
> No core values
> Poor leadership in family
> Etc, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I live in the same locale and have totally different opinions of Mexicans living here.  I think that  most are decent and hard working people, and most are Catholic or Christian, both  the legal and illegal.  Love for the native country is natural for all peoples, yet   Mexicans still join our military and police forces and fight for this country when necessary.  I'm not condoning illegal immigration, but I  imagine I would maybe do the same thing being in their situation, and don't consider them real criminals.   Nafta greatly increased illegal immigration to this country you know.   Our big agriculture companies flooded Mexico with agriculture products subsidized by our government (welfare for the wealthy)  and their farmers couldn't be competitive any more so they headed northward (El Norte).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Mexican people and have no problem with them living in the USA provided they are here legally.  Others have come here from Mexico through the process of applying for citizenship and it isn't fair to those who came here and did things the right way.  '
> 
> Imagine you were in a long line waiting to enter Disneyland with your family.  A busload of people pull up and cut in line in front of you and your family.  Then another busload arrives and those people all cut in front of you.   Then you complain to a Disney employee and he says there is nothing they can do about it, they broke the fence down and buses will continue to arrive with people cutting in front of you and your family?  Do you feel that is fair?   Would you be upset?  That is how legal immigrants living in the USA feel.  Feel free to ask one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody wants to deprive me of disneyland,  make my day.   I live not far from there, been about 3 times including the first few weeks of it's opening in the '50s.   The most boringest place on earth.  I get your sentiment though and agree with it.  I'm just  saying that desperate people will do desperate things, and if a thousand people sneak into this country from Mexico this month, this  doesn't send a signal to our government to say "oh oh,  we have a thousand more illegals this month, so we have to deprive a thousand people waiting in line from coming here".   It doesn't work that way.
Click to expand...

does Disney even have an illegal problem with their "market friendly entry visa".

should we emulate that business plan in Commerce, and regulate it well?

A market friendly visa would solve our illegal problem at the federal borders with the federal powers already delegated for business and usual, and definitely not, real times of War as proved and given a receipt by Capitalism; regarding our current tax rates and current tax rate agenda from our Commander in Chief.


----------



## Clementine

ColonelAngus said:


> Should the USA refuse to take back its citizens living overseas, like Mexico is doing with its citizens?




No reason to punish people if they travelled to other countries legally.     Only reason not to accept people back is if they left to support or participate in terrorism or other treasonous acts. 

Mexico just doesn't want to give up the money that illegals send them.    It would mean giving up billions in remittances and having to spend money instead to take care of it's citizens.


----------



## Anathema

ColonelAngus said:


> Should the USA refuse to take back its citizens living overseas, like Mexico is doing with its citizens?



YES. Definitely. We should also refuse to take back tourists or businesspeople. Who have gone abroad.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Anathema said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should the USA refuse to take back its citizens living overseas, like Mexico is doing with its citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. Definitely. We should also refuse to take back tourists or businesspeople. Who have gone abroad.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what Mexico is doing. It's fucking stupid, isn't it? Mexico doesn't want its citizens to return.


----------



## danielpalos

Clementine said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should the USA refuse to take back its citizens living overseas, like Mexico is doing with its citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to punish people if they travelled to other countries legally.     Only reason not to accept people back is if they left to support or participate in terrorism or other treasonous acts.
> 
> Mexico just doesn't want to give up the money that illegals send them.    It would mean giving up billions in remittances and having to spend money instead to take care of it's citizens.
Click to expand...

just like the right wing complains about a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage; retooling costs, but is an investment.


----------



## danielpalos

ColonelAngus said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should the USA refuse to take back its citizens living overseas, like Mexico is doing with its citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. Definitely. We should also refuse to take back tourists or businesspeople. Who have gone abroad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what Mexico is doing. It's fucking stupid, isn't it? Mexico doesn't want its citizens to return.
Click to expand...

a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage without complaints.


----------



## ColonelAngus

danielpalos said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should the USA refuse to take back its citizens living overseas, like Mexico is doing with its citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. Definitely. We should also refuse to take back tourists or businesspeople. Who have gone abroad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what Mexico is doing. It's fucking stupid, isn't it? Mexico doesn't want its citizens to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage without complaints.
Click to expand...



If $15/hour is a good minimum wage, $30/hour is twice as good!


----------



## Anathema

ColonelAngus said:


> That's exactly what Mexico is doing. It's fucking stupid, isn't it? Mexico doesn't want its citizens to return.



Any American who leaves this country for any reason other than military service should no longer BE an American citizen, so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Votto said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico doesn't even want their own citizens to return home.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why don't they want their best and brightest citizens to return home?
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is, Latinos across America are living in fear every day thanks to Trump's deportation policies.
> 
> In fact, I'm most fearful for my Latino mother-in-law that lives at 3923 5th Street LA 30094, blue house on the corner, she gets off at 6 P.M.
Click to expand...


Leave that poor woman alone!

Had it not been for her your beautiful soulmate would have not been born...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Marion Morrison said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. They came in from Mexico and they go back to Mexico.  Let Mexico sort them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother . How do know they came from Mexico ? We are talking about undocumented that were found in the USA already .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican people come from Mexico, Timmy.  Nicaraguan people come from Nicaragua.  Cuban people from Cuba.  Colombian people come from Columbia.  While they may all speak Spanish, one can detect where they come from by their dialect.  There are stark differences in pronunciations and usage of language.  This isn't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most came in through Mexico.    I bet Mexican authorities assist them.   They allow them into the country long enough for them to get to our border.    That means they go back to Mexico and let them deal with the problem that they helped create.
> 
> The quickest way to get people to leave on their own is to stop any benefits for illegals.   No citizenship for anchor babies and make that retroactive.    Take away the reasons they sneak in and they'll stop coming and those here will self-deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a law were passed fining any company who hires illegal aliens 1 million dollars for every illegal employee they are caught working, you'll see how fast the benefits disappear.  The reason the companies / businesses of America hire illegal aliens is that it is cost effective.  When they have to pay out 1 million dollars per illegal hire? The door will be closed for good.
> 
> *To ensure this, American families who seek to hire illegals for their childcare, lawn care, drywall installs/ home improvements should be fined 100,000 dollars the first time and then it goes up.*   If they don't have it the govt puts a lien against their home.  Again, you will see that the work opportunity will be shut down and those who are here illegally will soon be leaving of their own accord.
> 
> As Jasonfree said, Desperate people do desperate things.  It's time our govt. got desperately serious about stopping illegal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit excessive, don't you think? $5K would be enough. The government already takes enough people's homes.
Click to expand...


No, if you knowingly hire someone that is illegally here then the fine should be stiff as possible.

Why let them off on a five thousand dollar fine?

One hundred thousand dollar fine would make everyone stop and ask if the risk worth the cost and possible loss!


----------



## ColonelAngus

Anathema said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what Mexico is doing. It's fucking stupid, isn't it? Mexico doesn't want its citizens to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any American who leaves this country for any reason other than military service should no longer BE an American citizen, so far as I'm concerned.
Click to expand...


I went to the Bahamas to go diving. The USA was very kind to allow me to return.


----------



## Anathema

ColonelAngus said:


> I went to the Bahamas to go diving. The USA was very kind to allow me to return.



Kinder than we should have been, Angus


----------



## ColonelAngus

Anathema said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Bahamas to go diving. The USA was very kind to allow me to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinder than we should have been, Angus
Click to expand...


I went to California in October and also January.

The USA was very kind to allow me to return.


----------



## Toro

The government of Mexico should not be spending money to aid people who are here illegally. 

That's ridiculous.


----------



## Toro

Anathema said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what Mexico is doing. It's fucking stupid, isn't it? Mexico doesn't want its citizens to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any American who leaves this country for any reason other than military service should no longer BE an American citizen, so far as I'm concerned.
Click to expand...


Any American who hits his wife should have his citizenship stripped and dropped into Antarctica.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Toro said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what Mexico is doing. It's fucking stupid, isn't it? Mexico doesn't want its citizens to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any American who leaves this country for any reason other than military service should no longer BE an American citizen, so far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any American who hits his wife should have his citizenship stripped and dropped into Antarctica.
Click to expand...


What about Any American who hits their husband?


----------



## Anathema

Toro said:


> Any American who hits his wife should have his citizenship stripped and dropped into Antarctica.



Honestly, unless the Conservatives finally get Trump pointed in the Right direction, Antarctica may be a better option than here fairly soon.


----------

